# Paramètres encodage dans Handbrake



## mandrak134 (6 Juin 2009)

J'ai commencé moi aussi l'encodage de mes DVD via Handbrake.
Par contre au niveau du son je n'arrive pas à avoir du vrai 5.1 au final sur mon ampli home cinéma (raccordé avec mon ATV avec un cable optique). Je sais qu'Handbrake est un peu pénible avec ça mais si vous pouvez m'aider, voici un snapshot de la fenêtre de paramètre :


----------



## exo07 (6 Juin 2009)

J'ai un peu la même attente que toi.

J'ai utilisé le mode passtrought pensant récupérer le digital 5.1d'origine sur le DVD mais çà n'a pas marché. J'ai juste récupéré du stéréo.

C'est quoi qu'il faut sélectionner ?


----------



## mandrak134 (6 Juin 2009)

C'est exactement ça on ne récupère que du stéréo.
Please, help us !


----------



## exo07 (6 Juin 2009)

Il y a un mode 6 ch, mais c'est de l'AAC apparament, donc un format compressé, qui ne sera pas aussi précis que le pur dolby 5.1. Qui a une astuce?


----------



## exo07 (7 Juin 2009)

j'ai trouvé çà:http://forums.macg.co/video/quel-logiciel-pour-encoder-mes-dvd-261827.html
apparament, il faut changer de container pour conserver le 5.1

J'essaie avec du .avi , un codec H264 et du AC3 passtrought


----------



## exo07 (7 Juin 2009)

C'est un echec total 
pas de 5.1 et une lecture sous quicktime qui foire


----------



## mandrak134 (7 Juin 2009)

J'ai suivi tes conseils (pourtant tu me disais que cela ne marchait pas) et j'ai bien en sortie de mon ampli (après Apple TV connecté en câble optique) du vrai 5.1.
Je vous mets le snapshot des réglages :


----------



## exo07 (9 Juin 2009)

J'ai touvé pourquoi je n'avais pas de 5.1 en sortie audio optique lorsque je lisais un fichier via Quicktime (pourtant l'info me disais bien qu'il y en avait !). Celà n'avait rien à voir avec Handbrake !!!!

Ce n'était pas un mauvais paramétrage du mini (Perian et reglages midi) puisque celà fonctionnait quand je lisais un DVD (récupération 5.1 ou DTS sur mon ampli HC) mais à une ligne absente dans le fichier Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.cod3r.a52codec.plist

j'ai suivi la méthode expliqué ici http://pionpion.fr/files/AC3_DolbyDigital_5_1_Passthrough_Quicktime_iTunes_FrontRow.php

Désormais j'ai bien du 5.1 sur mon ampli AV


----------



## mandrak134 (9 Juin 2009)

En tout cas tout est bien qui fini bien : tous les problèmes sont résolus !
Merci!


----------



## exo07 (12 Juin 2009)

Bon, tout n'est pas aussi rose que çà:

pour avoir du 5.1 AC3 avec sélection du mode passtrough il me faut un container .avi, un codec mp4 (ffpmpeg) et rien d'autre.

J'ai essayé tout le reste, tous les container, en cherchant à chaque fois à privilegier le codec H264 (apparament le meilleur) rien à faire.
.avi + h264 + AC3 passtrough = image et son saccadé illisible
.m4v + h264 + AC3 passtrough image mais un son qui se résume à un sifflement strident sur mes enceintes
.mkv + h264 + AC3 passtrough image mais son saccadé et haché

Est-ce que çà peut venir du choix constant quality 100%?

Si quelqu'un a la solution...


----------



## exo07 (13 Juin 2009)

un petit up pour les hanbrakepro SVP


----------

